

The Lemon Market of Programming Language Adoption - chromatic
http://outspeaking.com/words-of-technology/the-lemon-market-of-programming-language-adoption.html

======
collyw
While I agree with him on not chasing "languages with buzz" I also feel that
you have to try some new technologies or you get left behind. Some new
technology is adopted for good reason. The trick is trying to differentiate
the good stuff from the hype.

~~~
chromatic
Maybe it's the difference between programmers who have little motivation to
try anything new and programmers who try new things on the side.

I've been fortunate to work in circumstances where it's allowed and expected
to spend time experimenting with new ideas or technologies to see if they'd
fit with the project--so it's not a distinction between people who put in
their eight hours and go home and people who work twelve or fourteen hours a
day, seven days a week.

